# Problem with 32" Sanyo



## VTX TAZ (May 3, 2009)

I have a sanyo 32" model # DS32224 I bought it about 3 years ago at wal mart for our bedroom. We haven't used it much. One day I turned it on. It came on for about 4 seconds and then went off. Did this over and over again. I unpluged it and plug it in to another outlet. Turned it on and it did the same thing.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
"TAZ"


----------



## VTX TAZ (May 3, 2009)

Bump to the top....Help


----------

